# Watch insurance



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Hello all
I have a breitieling and its insured through the house with my dads watches but I want my own insurance for out and about incase a smash it or get mugged ect can anyone help ? I have looked on google but was a bit of a wild goose chase.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

have you looked for jewerly insurance?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

What's a Breitieling? Sounds interesting, is it a bit like my Rolox?

I have listed my watches in my house insurance with More Than, mt TAG Carrera went missing after 7 years (believed stolen but no proof). I rang More Than who took the assumption that I could have lost it or it fell off my wrist, etc and they stumped up for a replacement. I couldn't get another Twin Time, so I was naturally very disappointed but at least I was able to get a replacement watch.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Should be insured when your out and about with house insurance..


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

You just need to add "personal possessions" cover to your home insurance policy. This will cover items including watches, iPads, etc. outside the home for loss or theft.
Some insurers restrict the value of claims for a single item so you need to shop around to make sure you get one that will cover the full value of the watch.
I'm currently with AXA and have no problems in terms of value limits with my watches.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

The best insurance might be to spend £150 on a quality replica of the same model and wear that in stead. 
A friend of mine does this with her Breitling as hers has an engraved message on the back from an a-list celeb. No insurance could do the right thing for her so she came up with this solution. The replica is so good you struggle to tell them apart.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

As above, you can list it on the house insurance. On mine any single item over £2.5k has to be listed seperately with proof of purchase and a valuation then it is covered for teh correct value.

Alternatively do what I did and type 'watch insurance' into google ad you will find plenty...


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

shinyporsche said:


> The best insurance might be to spend £150 on a quality replica of the same model and wear that in stead.
> A friend of mine does this with her Breitling as hers has an engraved message on the back from an a-list celeb. No insurance could do the right thing for her so she came up with this solution. The replica is so good you struggle to tell them apart.


So you should only wear your genuine watch in the 4 walls of your house?:lol:

I could never wear a replica watch knowing I had the real deal back at home

My home insurer has covered my watches when away from the house covered for damage, theft etc. Only thing I had to do was provide an independant valuation from a certified dealer.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

As others have said, my omega is stated as a personal possession on the contents insurance, and that insures me for all that while I'm out and about and at home.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a head's up, i've seen increasingly that insurers are putting a "clasp and straps checking clause" under the watch and jewellery sections of home insurance, especially where specified higher value items are concerned. The clause states that any clasp and/or strap needs to be inspected annually by a jeweller and a record kept, or they will not cover loss.

If you do have specified items under your personal possessions section of your home contents insurance, it would be prudent to check if this clause is stated.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

chrisc said:


> have you looked for jewerly insurance?


Nope good thinking just tried watches


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

john90 said:


> Should be insured when your out and about with house insurance..


Will have to check that thanks


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

shinyporsche said:


> The best insurance might be to spend £150 on a quality replica of the same model and wear that in stead.
> A friend of mine does this with her Breitling as hers has an engraved message on the back from an a-list celeb. No insurance could do the right thing for her so she came up with this solution. The replica is so good you struggle to tell them apart.


Looking at a tissiot for nights out. Wouldn't wear a rep


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't blame you, I wouldn't wear a rep either. 
Years ago a mate was mugged for a Pepsi bezel GMT and his shoulder dislocated. He still suffers from some pain with it and would probably have still been mugged for the rep.


----------

